# A couple of my Newest Soaps



## Sibi (Sep 27, 2010)

I just can't remember what fragrance I used for the yellow and pink soap darnit....I HAVE to start writing this stuff down.  But the blue and green soap is scented with Bay Rum and it smells lovely!













I love making soap


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Sep 27, 2010)

Lovely and colourful Sibi.  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2010)

Very colorful! This might sound strange but when I looked at your soaps I thought of Dr. Seuss's artwork. I don't lnow why - it just popped into my head. 

I mean this as a compliment because I love Dr. Seuss. Maybe the green is a "Grinchy" shade?


----------



## agriffin (Sep 27, 2010)

Those are awesome!


----------



## cwarren (Sep 27, 2010)

VERY KOOL !!!  Dr. Seuss's is what I thought of too with the second 1..


----------



## Lynnz (Sep 27, 2010)

One word..........Stunning :0)


----------



## agriffin (Sep 27, 2010)

cwarren said:
			
		

> VERY KOOL !!!  Dr. Seuss's is what I thought of too with the second 1..



That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## Sibi (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks everybody!  Soap is so much fun to create and use, it's too bad that not everyone "gets it" right?


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 27, 2010)

Sibi, these are so much fun!  Very artistic.  Love them!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 27, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> cwarren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay! This means I'm not strange for thinking it. 

Or does it mean that all soapmakers are strange?  :shock:

Sibi - You could scent a soap like the green/blue with a Christmas scent and call it "Merry Grinchmas". Actually, you probably couldn't because it would probably be a trademark violation.


----------



## ewenique (Oct 2, 2010)

Oooo, pretty!


----------



## gardencottage (Oct 3, 2010)

Love the colors~so bright and cheerful!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2010)

I looove the green and blue. Both are so pretty.


----------



## Mayren (Oct 5, 2010)

fave is the green/blue. Very vibrant color !


----------



## ToniD (Oct 5, 2010)

Like the vibrant colors--good thing for a morning shower.   Wake up power!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 5, 2010)

Pretty! The first one makes me hungry for cake.


----------



## MrsFusion (Oct 5, 2010)

How fun!  I can't wait to start soaping!!!


----------



## Sibi (Oct 5, 2010)

Gee, thanks everybody for all the positive feedback!


----------



## ministeph (Nov 21, 2010)

I loveeee bay rum, I am a not a guy, but I love it!.  I also really love the shapes of your final bars, really cool!


----------



## llineb (Nov 23, 2010)

The colors are so beautiful!  Love em!


----------

